

Rakudo Star (a "usable Perl 6") to be released by July 29 - stefano
http://use.perl.org/~pmichaud/journal/40407

======
avar
Here's a plan on the Rakudo GitHub wiki for what's going into the release:
<http://wiki.github.com/rakudo/rakudo/whats-going-into-rakudo>

And here's the number of tests it's passing now: <http://rakudo.org/status>

Rakudo's still slow and doesn't have a lot of modules written for it, but this
release is meant to address that by getting more users. It's considered good
enough at this point to write normal programs in it.

~~~
donaldc
The real question to me is not whether it's slow or fast, but whether those
parts of Perl 6 that are included in Rakudo Star are stable, in terms of the
language itself. I see no point in looking at any of this until I can feel
secure that the parts of the Perl 6 language being included in such a release
are finalized, and won't be changed in six months or a year.

~~~
chromatic
Rakudo Star is not for you then.

The point of Rakudo Star is for people who aren't likely to run Rakudo from
Git and Parrot from Subversion to write useful programs and give the designers
and implementors feedback on what Rakudo and Perl 6 need to be even better.

------
staunch
Can someone give a link to some code that will run under Rakudo Star? I'd love
to start writing some of my one-off scripts in Perl6.

~~~
colomon
What sort of thing are you looking for?

The current central repository for Perl 6 projects --
<http://proto.perl6.org/> \-- has a number of cool projects, but they don't
necessarily all run under the current Rakudo, as there have been two waves of
major changes in the last six months, and not everyone has caught up.

